# Nalas Nuisances



## Sethcjd (Apr 9, 2009)

This is a blog about Nala a broken Mini-Rex who is presently 8 weeks old...

Intro:
I've always been a HUGE animal lover and I've always lived around a bunch of pets. I've had three dogs, two of which have passed away years ago and one (a cocker spaniel names Simone) which waits for me at home with my mom. I've had 3 cats, 4 parakeets, I've been in households with 2 rabbits a turtle, mouse and a handful of more dogs and cats. Needless to say I've grown up understanding the importance of having animal companions. I never considered getting another pet (or more specifically family member) while at college since I'm an avid runner who often has to go off to races almost every other week (and they're often overnight) - so I didn't want to leave an animal alone with at these races or just while I'm at classes. On top of that my household presently has two dogs, 2 guinea pigs, a dwarf hamster and 4 fish. Only one of them is mine (a Beta fish named Starr). So last friday when my girlfriend brought up the idea of getting a little pet while at the library(she thought a hamster or something similar would be a good idea) I was a little reluctant...but at the same time couldn't resist my inner demons (screaming YESS AN ANIMAL!!). I have no idea what triggered that thought from her, but I immediately started to weigh the options as to which type of pet would be the safest with my present lifestyle. I initially decided rats or gerbils would be a good idea. My girlfriend (Rachel) didn't like the idea of rats, and was partial to gerbils. While doing this research I also kept looking at dwarf rabbits, but was very unsure since it seemed like they were animals that needed lots of attention (which they do! - in a good way). So I wrote off the rabbits. Rach and I went to the pet store later that night (I tried to find a small animal adoption center around here but couldn't...) and checked out the gerbils and hamsters (I also tried to convince her that parakeets would be great, but she doesn't like birds). Low and behold, while we were looking at these little guys I stumbled upon a cage with 4 rabbits. Three of them were "mixed dwarfs" (from what I was told) and one was a lop I believe. It's safe to say that from that point we directed our attention away from the gerbils and hamsters. I was still very hesitant because I figured it would be safer to care for a hamster or gerbil - I would NEVER want to neglect an animal (and I would have the money to get a companion for a gerbil since they are cheaper). Rachel convinced me that she could of course look after the bunny while I'm off racing or at classes (since she is in grad school and only takes a few classes). That sealed the deal for me, except I REALLY wanted TWO new family members so they could play together. Of course the person working at the store did real well convincing me that rabbits were completely independent. Which, I now know is not very true. So we were looking at the little bunnys trying to figure out which one we wanted to bring home. Surprisingly (or maybe not?) the one we both came to love was the proclaimed "runt" who all the other bunnies sat on top of and pooped on :shock:! So we got the little bunny and a cage (that came in a kit with food and accessories). We brought Nala to my house and immediately set up the cage and a cardboard box inside for her. I bunny proofed the room the best I could (except for a big piece of plastic covering the box spring which my landlord wont let me take off! - so I always have to supervise in case Nala tries eating it!). 

Nalas first expedition around the room:




So there was the run through of how I came to have Nala. Her adaptation to this new environment didn't take all that long. At first she was content with being under her cardboard house most of the day, even when I left the cage open for her. After a loooong time of me sitting still and not paying attention to her (so she believed..) she decided to come out a few times. They were some quick 3-5 min romps around the room to smell the new territory and figure out the surroundings. I had about 3 cardboard houses laying out for her to stay in if she wanted along with toys, water and food. For the first 3 days or so she was never that interested in coming out of her cage though - and she definitely wasn't sold on the idea of me being a friend. The next few days have been the most interesting - she has already told me a great deal about herself! Here's a list of what I've learned already:

- She LOVES chewing carpet - which I wasn't happy about since it's not safe! I kept trying to introduce her to different toys (TP rolls, plastic keys, metal lids, spoons, balls with bells...) but she didn't care for any.
- She's a nighttime snacker - from 10:30-11:30 she was sitting in front of her haystack knawing away.
- She chose a place to pee! Now we are halfway litter trained, since I just put a litter there and she always goes there. I still have to scoop up poo and drop it in the litter though.





- She LOVES alfalfa! BUT she much preferres the shredded alfalfa at the bottom of the bowl (she will push the actual hay part out of the bowl and on the floor).
- We've got a climber! I had my printer out on the floor which was blocked by some cardboard (it was about 10-12" high...so I figured it could block her - but somehow she found a way up and over, then enjoyed the view from the top.





- She loves tunnels - she'll go through every nook and cranny I have around my room.
- She needs a seperate bowl of water for washing her face! The first few days she wouldnt drink out of her bottle, so I put a bowl down. Then she wouldn't drink out of the bowl, so I put the bottle back in and she drank from that then used the bowl as a facewash.
- She gets bored easily, so I have to rearrange the cardboard boxes and tunnels for her everytime she goes out - otherwise she'll let me know by chewing on the carpet!
- The few toys she enjoys are ones where she has to figure out how to get the hay out of them...or just ones she can actually chew on that aren't "fake" like a wicker ball.
- She's very trusting, curious and gentle, she just started eating alfalfa out of my hands today! She has to get a close up inspection of an object before she decides whether or not to trust it. She would run away from me with the camera at first, but I once I put it down and let her sniff it we never had problems again.





- She loves being pet (but not her chest or belly yet - we're not that close mister!)
- She's not a big fan of being held yet, which isn't surprising.
- Shes got her own version of binkies (which she does as well). But I've noticed that everytime she runs through a tunnel, or has accomplished climbing a stack of cardboard boxes she'll shake her body like she's a wet dog.

Sorry if this post seems a little unorganized, I'm just pouring out what comes to me right now. I must say that I'm extremely impressed with how well she has adapted within 6 days of being here. I don't know how the usual adaptation goes as she's my first bunny, but it already seems like she feels at home - in fact she tries to fight past me when I'm trying to close up her cage for bedtime!

This first message was just to introduce Nala a little bit and let people see how I got to know her - I see what everyone means when they say that Mini-Rexes tell you what they want! 

Based on what I've already learned from this little bunny (and due to her extreme curiosity) I can only assume I'll have more up and coming posts!

Last but not least a little video of the curious and adventerous little bunny:

http://pets.webshots.com/video/3040861310094505712jMQLhR?vhost=pets

Oh, and sorry for the looong post (and for the fact that these pictures have been posted already - but I figured they'd go good with this)!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Seth,

Your Nala is adorable. Loved the video. You are a great story teller. I loved reading about Nala. Just be careful Bunnies are addictive. I started out with one and now have 6.

I look forward to reading your posts about Nala.

Susan 

Ps

Can I request when you write long stories to maybe use more paragraphs. Sometimes us old folks LOL have a hard time reading when their are no spaces.


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 10, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Ps
> 
> Can I request when you write long stories to maybe use more paragraphs. Sometimes us old folks LOL have a hard time reading when their are no spaces.


that goes for us young 43 year olds too:rofl: mind you when i got to the 4th pic:faint:i just love a cute whisker pic:biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 14, 2009)

Great story and she is adorable. Love the pictures too. It sounds like she is letting you know who is in charge around there. Remember Nala is being patient with you, it takes time to train a rabbit slave well.


----------



## Sethcjd (Apr 14, 2009)

Haha good one Wabbitdad! I never thought about that - I'm getting played!:shock:

Well this past weekend was an interesting one. I ended up going to my girlfriend house for Easter and we took Nala (of course). This was real fun and nerve wracking at the same time. The thing that has been annoying me recently is that everyone around me thinks I'm being too overprotective of Nala. It's getting quite frustrating because I keep hearing the same comment over and over (it's _just_ a rabbit). I hate when ignorant people try to tell me what to do about an animal (or anything else for that matter) when they have no _basis_ for their reasoning. Here are a few of the things that annoyed me this weekend:

1) I'm looking at buying some cubes to make a NIC cage. Some of my friends tell me it's a waste of money and she already has a cage. I tell them she needs a place to run around (I want to use the cubes to make a run in my room). Their retort: there's no need to go through all of that for a rabbit. Of course I went to target anyways and got some cubes..then I later found out that the new cubes are too big so Nala can stick her head through...bad!

2) When at my girlfriends house I tell her people can pet Nala (if she lets them), but that I'm not going to bring her out of the cage every time someone wants to see or touch her - I'll only let her come out of her cage on her own accord (we had a 2x2 cube set up right outside her cage). So there are about 10 people at her house for the party and Nala decides to come out (after awhile of course). So I pick her up and carry her around so people can pet her and meet the bunny.

This one lady comes up and tells me how she used to have a few dwarf rabbits, and seems like a real rabbit fiend and asks to hold Nala. I figure it's fine since she must be knowledgable, so I hand her over real gently. Once Nala is own her chest she starts getting scared and struggles - the ladys reaction - lets go of her bottom then clamps down on her neck (WITH BOTH HANDS)!!! I can't even explain the anger or whatever it was I felt :censored2:. I _immediately_ asked for her back, then bring Nala to her house and put a towel over her cage so she can have some quiet time and get untraumatized. 

Of course people wanted me to bring her back out though.... What is with the notion that animals are purely for some peoples own self indulgence with no regard to how the animal feels? It drives me crazy! This was probably the one portion of my weekend that really annoyed me, I felt bad for Nala since she's not used to so many people. I've had people try to convince me that she'll get used to humans when there are so many around. I think there's a big difference between earning an animals trust compared to them simply getting used to the absurd treatment some ignorant humans can give.

Okay, now to end this rant and get on to the better part of Nalas weekend! I wrapped paper bags around all the cubes and made a space in my girlfriends living room for Nala to hang out in (no roomate for the next week!). She's loving this - binkies and many fast laps around the circumference as thanks! 

So far for the past few days she has been trying to figure out an escape and ended up jumping and putting her front leg over the edge of a cube. So she was just hanging on the top of a cube with her front paws over, while using her back legs trying to claw her way over the cube! I guess I have fully underestimated her jumping power, as I figured 14.5" was pretty high for her. So now I had to put some grids on top in the corners so she cant do that! 

And...of course some photos from this weekend/week:

Searching for weaknesses (and right before the attempted escape)





Makeshift run





I think of this as the "Hehe, you don't think I'll get out of here, do you?" expression





Periscope


----------



## Sethcjd (Apr 15, 2009)

Another note of mention:

I got a call from my mom today telling me that my dog (Simone - 10 yr old Cocker Spaniel) has taken up a new diet. She has recently been stealing green peppers, celery and salad whenever my mom has it around. When I come home it looks like I'll be less worried about my pets eating each other and more worried about them eating each others food!

And of course I have to include a picture of her....(girlfriend and I included incidentally) - if anybody is local this is Thacher Park in Altamont


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 15, 2009)

I know how you feel, my parents, inlaws and older siblings don't understand how I can have so many bunny's in my house or why I am so attached to them. I just nod and smile when they make goofy comments about my rabbits.

I just bought a bumper sticker today that says "We got rid of the kids, the rabbit was allergic". My kids tell me when they leave for college, that I will turn there rooms into bunny runs and playrooms.

Thats funny about your dog stealing veggies, my dogs only steal candy, meat etc, never veggies.

I agree this picture says, I'll find a way out of here!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 16, 2009)

Nala is so cute. I love the setup you had for her.


----------



## Sethcjd (Apr 21, 2009)

Well I have finally tried to slowly introduce some treats to vary Nalas diet a little. I figure I can also train her a little easier when I find treats she likes. Of course I'm introducing them very slowly to be safe since she's just over 3 mos.

I first started off with a blade of grass which she really enjoys (good thing there's a large supply of these around!). so I have been giving her a blade of grass after I pick her up to get her to see a positive side to being picked up. I don't like to irritate her though, so I only do this once or twice a day at most. Next I tried dandelions (two days ago), which she promptly refused! She sniffed them and pushed them away. So the next day I tried some baby carrots which were washed and cut in to (bunny) bite-size slivers. She refused these also! So I tried a regular sized baby carrot (of course she wasn't going to be allowed the whole thing...), but she wasn't interested!

I guess I just assumed that she would happily gobble up any type of "treat" I offered her, but she's really surprising me. It looks like I've got a picky bunny on my hands (or one that needs to learn to take some risks and diversify their choices of nourishment!).

I'm starting to think I've got a primadonna on my hands. I just recently bought a bag of Peter's mixed meadow grass which she will barely even touched. I'm thinking it's possibly due to the fact that almost all of it is sun cured and not green enough for her, haha. 

Does anybody keep lists of their bunnies likes and dislikes? It seems like I might have to start doing so with this picky little thing. The next attempt is probably going to be cilantro, we'll see how that goes...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 21, 2009)

Seth, I just love Nala, such pretty colouring.

I agree with you about some of the comments people say about rabbits. I myself sometimes would like to say "It's only your kid" anyway don't get me on that rant. LOL

Regarding the treats, I have found with mine that a lot of times the bunnies won't eat what I give them right away. Sometimes I will give them the same food/treat numerous times before they eat it. Maybe you should try that.

Look forward to lots more stories and pictures of your "Little Beauty".

Susan


----------



## Sethcjd (Apr 22, 2009)

Here's a compilation of pictures turned in to a video (thanks to my new high speed camera !)


[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/eqrSc&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&hl=en&fs=1[/flash][flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/6vWOIfeqrSc&feature=channel_page&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 25, 2009)

Mine love orchard grass or meadow hay, but I have a few who will hardly touch it if it isn't soft and chewie. 

For treats I give mine banana chips, dried fruit pieces, crasins (favorite of all bunny's) and apples. Most of mine like danelion greens, but I have a couple who don't like greens at all.

She sure sounds like she is getting you well trained as her bunny slave!


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh how I must say how cute Nala is! God don't get me started on "there only rabbits", "there all the same", It just really bugs me when someone tells me that all rabbits are the same, Or when people think I'm a freak for sitting down and talking to the rabbits:X. Oh and when I told my mother that they don't all like carrots she just laughed lol!


----------



## Sethcjd (Apr 28, 2009)

So there are a few things to update everyone one....

1) I bunny proofed my room so Nala has free reign and I even made a bridge so she can get up on the bed! Of course, now that she knows she's allowed on the bed she just jumps on it. BUT I just put some milk cartons under my bed so she has even more space to run around, now the bridge comes in real handy for her - and she LOVES being on the bed!

Bunny Bridge!




2) I went home this past weekend with Nala of course, so she had the opportunity to meet my dog Simone! The funny thing about the whole ordeal was that Simone had NO idea what to do around a rabbit. She would look at her cage, bark and then run away. Nala was in no way intimidated even when Simone hovered around her cage and tried to get on top of it (who knows why...). I set up a big run in my basement (where it's always cool) and let Nala out.

Once she got accustomed to it I brought Simone in and sat down with her. I would hold on to Simone (who showed great patience), and let Nala run around and choose when she wanted to introduce herself. It took a mere 5 minutes before Nala would run up to Simone and then away - almost taunting her because she had "free reign." Simone had no idea what to do when Nala got so close to her (Simone was much braver when Nala was in her cage..), and would just try to sniff her real quick.

The real fun began when I let Simone reign free with Nala. Nala would run up to Simone and do circles around her while Simone would try to sniff her at the same time (I wish I had a video). The funny thing about that was that Simone could only circle who whole body half as fast as Nala would circle her, so she would trip over herself trying to keep up! There was also a few staring contests (luckily I have some pictures!) where they would lock noses and sniff eachother for a few minutes straight, it was awesome!


Just because I love Simone too!





New buddies...




Try and catch me!!




Welcome to the Maison de Nala




Respecting boundaries...




3) I got some bathing pictures!!





"Oh mah gosh thats hilarious *giggles*"




4) Due to the heat wave Nala seemed to be in biig trouble For some VERY unfortunate reason my room (on the second floor) is consistantly 12-15 degrees warmer than the 1st floor. So I woke up yesterday morning and its was 93 degrees!!! Nala was streched out on the floor and wouldn't do anything when I tried to pick her up, so I went in to bunny rescue mode. I grabbed two big ice hard plastic ice packs and threw them in her cage. I then brought her downstairs to the coolest part of the house and then draped the cage with wet towels. I put a fan behind the towels and turned in on medium. I then ran my hands under cold water for a little while and then rubbed Nalas ears with my hands. I put a thermometer near her cage and it was reading 83, but inside her cage it was 76 after a little while. After about 30 minutes she went back to her normal self of trying to pry the cage door open to play! I'm pretty frustrated about this since it means she may not be able to stay in my room when it starts getting warmer. So now I have to transfer her upstairs twice a day to bring her to my room so she can have some running time. Of course this may not even be fun for her if my room stays hot . Luckily the heat wave has passed for now...The good thing is that she'll be staying in my basement at home which is underground (a big bunny burrow!!!).


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice setup for Nala. Simone is a cute pup. 

"The funny thing about that was that Simone could only circle who whole body half as fast as Nala would circle her, so she would trip over herself trying to keep up!" and people say bunny's aren't smart. Nala knew how to have some "fun" with the doggie.

Great update.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 30, 2009)

Nala is precious! I thought she might be mini rex! Cutie girl!:inlove:


----------



## Boz (May 1, 2009)

OMG Nala is sooo cute! I can't get over her adorable-ness! :inlove:


----------



## Sethcjd (May 17, 2009)

Well it's been awhile since I've updated so I figured I might as well! I'm a little lazy so I'm just going to do a photo update for now...

Sunflower seed? If you insist!




Whiskers are getting a bit wild....




mmmm...Bunny 16!
*



*Lady lashes!




First look of disapproval when I took a picture during Nala rest time!




I can walk myself thank you!




Dis floss is not bunneh approved...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 17, 2009)

lol those photo's are so cute


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 19, 2009)

Good update, cute photos!


----------



## Sethcjd (May 29, 2009)

Another photo update! We're home now from college...so Nala and Simone get to bond!

Unnecessary Heimlich maneuver!




I warned them that the movie was a little scary...




Would you like a massage?




What's outside??


----------



## missyscove (May 31, 2009)

I'm just seeing this blog. Nala is adorable! I love reading about her too. You really capture that feeling of being new to the bunny world. I can tell you really love her too.


----------



## Sethcjd (May 31, 2009)

Thank you! I sure do love her, and it's quite enjoyable to learn about this bunny world every day!


----------



## Sethcjd (May 31, 2009)

Its been awhile since I've written about Nala, so I figured I might as well share some experiences on account that I've finally got some time to!

Now that college is over with, Nala has now been introduced to her REAL home; which she is getting accustomed to quite quickly. I've got pretty nice set up for her in the basement (since it stays cool) of 4x2 grids which is also attached to her cage so that shes got a little extra space. This is her fixture for when I can't let her roam, so I wanted to make it as best of a running size as I could since she's a very high strung bunny. 

Now, when I'm able to let her roam I'll get her in her cage and take her upstairs. My upstairs only consists of two rooms, a living room and adjoining kitchen, so it's not very big but a great size for her to run. The only downfall is that all the floors are either hard wood or tile. It's pretty comical though on account that she isn't afraid of slipping...so she'll run around just as much as usual but it looks as if she's on an ice skating rink. There have been many times when I've been standing in the kitchen only to see a bunny careening/sliding around a corner to come spinning in to my leg. Unfortunately I have yet to capture it on video!

The best part of bringing Nala home is her second introduction with Simone. Nothing has changed from the first introduction when she would terrorize the poor dog. The only difference now is that Simone has learned to deal with her (by ignoring her and letting her do her thing). There's been many times when Simone has been laying down and Nala has come over, sniffed her face and then climbed on top of her (Simone's face is Nalas preferred doggy-back access ramp). Yet again, I haven't had the camera ready when any of this stuff has happen!

The last thing I'll note is that I just got a bale of Timothy Hay mixed with other grasses from my local Agway. I've set it along her run for the time being so she can get to it. The funny thing is she doesn't know what to do with all the grass! She'll pull out some strands and run away and start munching happily only to run back to the bale to grab some more strands (even though she has a pile of half finished pieces of grass).


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 1, 2009)

Sounds like a nice little set up, she has trained you well!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 1, 2009)

Just catching your blog now - I love it 

Nala is such a pretty girl, and it's wonderful how she and Simone get along so well together.

My bunnies have hardwood floors to deal with too. Shadow *hates* them, but Jester sounds like Nala - he tears around, his legs going in different directions until he slides to a halt . Who needs TV with bunnies around, eh? 

Jan


----------



## Sethcjd (Jun 28, 2009)

Here's a quick little update and a photo to go with:

* I had no part in this picture except for the taking of it. Nala has become a very competent mountain...er..doganeer.





Obviously Nala has now gotten extremely comfortable with being around Simone. When she's upstairs she is constantly under Simone or running figure eights around her. She has gotten accidentally sat on a few times but that doesn't stop her at all! Simone on the other hand tries to ignore this annoying new family member. This is hard to do as Nala will come over to Simone when she's laying down and sniff her, run around her, run over her or try to burrow under her. I'll have to capture some good videos and post them! It's quite entertaining!


----------



## Sethcjd (Jun 28, 2009)

Needless to say Nala is the little sister Simone never had!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 28, 2009)

Seth, this has got to be one of the cutest pictures I have seen.





Your dog is adorable. What breed is she. You are so lucky that they get along together.

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL! Too cute! Simone is wonderful to have so much patience with Nala!

Jan


----------



## Sethcjd (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the comments! Yes, Im very lucky (and Nala even more so) that Simone can put up with her! Simone is a Cocker Spaniel, I'm not sure if she's a pure bred or slightly mixed at all...but I've been told she looks full cocker.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Sethcjd wrote: *


> Needless to say Nala is the little sister Simone never had!


And probably wishes she never had! Its great they get along together and that picture of the two of them is priceless.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Sethcjd wrote: *


> Needless to say Nala is the little sister Simone never had!


And probably wishes she never had! Its great they get along together and that picture of the two of them is priceless.


----------



## Sethcjd (Jul 16, 2009)

Unfortunately with lots of school work, running and normal work I haven't been on here as much as I would like...but that won't stop me from posting this!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 16, 2009)

OMG that is such a cute photo


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 16, 2009)

Cute bunny butt!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 17, 2009)

Now that is just the cutest pic ever! Talk about being chilled out in each others company .

Jan


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 17, 2009)

I love your blog! Your bun and dog are so cute together. Lol. :biggrin2:



Nala is a gorgeous bunny.  .....April


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 20, 2009)

Ditto to what everyone else has said cute photo!


----------



## Sethcjd (Jul 29, 2009)

Some more cute photos!! Including some of her new bunny condo I set up yesterday!! It's a 3 grids high, 3 grids long and 2 grids wide. I had a few more grids left over so I added a litter room which works out perfectly! The extras floors are made with grids and covered with some clear carpet protectors. Notice the colorful wall mural, it was a kids room before my mom and I moved to the house. We chose to keep it since it's just awesome!













Grooming!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 29, 2009)

I like your cage for her. She's such a cutie.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 29, 2009)

I love all the pictures - you manage to get some really great 'awww' moments of Nala and Simone 

Brilliant idea, to have a litter room in the condo. Does she use it?

And 'wow' to the mural - I would have kept it too (and got them t come back and do the other rooms )

Jan


----------



## Sethcjd (Jul 29, 2009)

Yup, so far she uses the litter room which I'm quite happy about!


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 29, 2009)

>


OMG! This is way too cute :hearts
Why has it taken me so long to see your blog? haah I was missing out!

Nala is so adorable, I can't wait for more pictures


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Sethcjd wrote: *


> Yup, so far she uses the litter room which I'm quite happy about!


Does she have her own magazine rack in there?:biggrin2: Nice set by the way, looks great. I agree I would have kept the mural too.


----------



## MILU (Mar 20, 2012)

Nala is so cute!!! I love all pics, especially those of her with your doggie. Really cute and funny! :clapping:


----------

